# Crushin On PAX



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

notfair said:


> Well it was bound to happen. I drive in a town where being a nice guy (to a point) is ok with sorority girls. I picked up 4 very pretty sorority girls yesterday who were showing off there spring bodies. They were super chill. I dropped them off downtown no problem. Mellow ride. A few hours later they had met some guys. Actually, they met a few cool guys and I was happy for them. I was relieved they did not pick up dirtbags like a lot of pretty women do. These guys were large build but not bullies. So they pile in my car for a ride to the guy's apartment. One very pretty girl leaned forward, made eye contact with me, smiled, and said: "do you remember me?" in the sweetest voice. I smiled and said "yes." The PAX do not realize it but I do remember the pretty women that I get along with. I just don't ogle them while I am driving. We locked eyes for about ten seconds. Man, if I was not an Uber driver and her male dates were not such hulks I would have kissed her. I totally felt like a teenager. What say you guys? I do not touch PAX while on job. How can I meet this woman offline? Was she just being friendly? Totally crushing on her. Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


Its like my ex wife used to say.... "Alcohol makes even YOU look attractive"


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

I can see the headlines now... "Uber driver arrested for stalking college girl in Georgia"...


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

How old are you ? You need to go to a night club to meet hot girls . I met so many of my ex uber passenger at the club I go to
Good thing I'm pretty close to they age so I can hook up with them.


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

notfair said:


> I don't stalk. I get stalked.


That's what all the stalkers say


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Crushing on pax = charged with rape for sleeping with a drunk passenger. That's right, you can be charged with rape even if they say yes if they were drunk.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

notfair ... hope you look good in orange ... 'cause I see a jumpsuit in your not so distant future


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Its like my ex wife used to say.... "Alcohol makes even YOU look attractive"


And you let her slip away? Damn, what is wrong with you?


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

I tell you a secret , people usually look at other people's eyes when they talk to each other . .Sight that the girls are interested . 1 they start playing wit they hair while talking to you or 2 , they touching your shoulder or arm . But looking at people eyes are natural when it comes to a conversation . 
Don't lose your job because you get an illusion that a girl half your age are interested


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> And you let her slip away? Damn, what is wrong with you?


My best line in these situations is "hey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?" Works like a charm a matter how slippery they are. 

Of course the rag does have to smell like chloroform, your results may vary.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

elelegido said:


> And you let her slip away? Damn, what is wrong with you?


the lovin was good and warm but the crazy was off the charts bro.....I feel sorry for her current hubby


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> the lovin was good and warm but the crazy was off the charts bro.....I feel sorry for her current hubby


LOL, been there, seen it, done it, bought the T-shirt. There's no fixing crazy!


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Everytime I talk to a girl she always star in my eye for the whole time . Pretty much every girl will do that in Ohio .


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Don't dip your pen in the company ink.

Find your hook ups outside of your driving. The potential complications/risks of doing otherwise aren't worth it.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

supernaut said:


> Don't dip your pen in the company ink.
> 
> Find your hook ups outside of your driving. The potential complications/risks of doing otherwise aren't worth it.


Honestly , how many uber drivers who are over 40 have a chance with college girl ? 
I bet most uber drivers who have a conversation with a hot college girl would never have a chance to do that outside of Uber


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Istvan said:


> Honestly , how many uber drivers who are over 40 have a chance with college girl ?
> I bet most uber drivers who have a conversation with a hot college girl would never have a chance to do that outside of Uber


I'm not yet 40, but I'm gettin there, and I don't really have any interest in college girls anymore. They're silly little things, and we have little if anything in common. I like my _women_ right around 30 years old.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

supernaut said:


> I'm not yet 40, but I'm gettin there, and I don't really have any interest in college girls anymore. They're silly little things, and we have little if anything in common. I like my _women_ right around 30 years old.


I wasn't talking about you lol . I know plenty drivers who have a good conversation with all those 21 years olds . But be real , if they went out to the same club where there is a bunch of college guys hang out those girls would probabably just look tru them . I'm 30 and I go out To clubbing and I see dudes who are older then 40 and only time I see girls talking to them is when a guy buys them a shot . Then they disappear to hook up with a young guy


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

notfair said:


> Well it was bound to happen. I drive in a town where being a nice guy (to a point) is ok with sorority girls. I picked up 4 very pretty sorority girls yesterday who were showing off there spring bodies. They were super chill. I dropped them off downtown no problem. Mellow ride. A few hours later they had met some guys. Actually, they met a few cool guys and I was happy for them. I was relieved they did not pick up dirtbags like a lot of pretty women do. These guys were large build but not bullies. So they pile in my car for a ride to the guy's apartment. One very pretty girl leaned forward, made eye contact with me, smiled, and said: "do you remember me?" in the sweetest voice. I smiled and said "yes." The PAX do not realize it but I do remember the pretty women that I get along with. I just don't ogle them while I am driving. We locked eyes for about ten seconds. Man, if I was not an Uber driver and her male dates were not such hulks I would have kissed her. I totally felt like a teenager. What say you guys? I do not touch PAX while on job. How can I meet this woman offline? Was she just being friendly? Totally crushing on her. Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


If you think for a second that she has any romantic or sexual interest in you, then you're a dirty old scumbag. Be ashamed! I get good contact with my riders too but that is only for the duration of the ride. You have a pleasant interaction and then it's gone. Move on to the next one.

Please don't rape this young girl.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Istvan said:


> I wasn't talking about you lol . I know plenty drivers who have a good conversation with all those 21 years olds . But be real , if they went out to the same club where there is a bunch of college guys hang out those girls would probabably just look tru them . I'm 30 and I go out To clubbing and I see dudes who are older then 40 and only time I see girls talking to them is when a guy buys them a shot . Then they disappear to hook up with a young guy


Sure, I didn't think you were talking to me, I was just offering my perspective. You're right that the "creepy old dudes" who still go to clubs and try to hook up with 21 year old chicas are pretty pathetic.

The last time I went to a local club with a couple younger buddies for drinks, (a few years ago, their recommendation), I didn't enjoy it at all. Having to force your way through the crowd just to get to the damn bathroom or the bar, college kids everywhere acting like fools.. it's just not my scene anymore.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Go to the strippers


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Chill dude


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

notfair said:


> Do not get me started on that topic.


You will just point them to the Thread "Pax Going to Strip Clubs" from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

notfair said:


> Sort of true. A cool guy is a cool guy regardless of age. Deep down most women like older guys.


If he look like Hugh jackman sure


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

notfair said:


> I see you are talking about yourself again. Do you even drive for Uber or did you fail the background check troll?


Yes, I drive for uber and I'm only discussing your dirty fantasies. It's all about you my friend.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

my friend used to hookup with a lot of his pax when he did uber

they say hes cute and ask for his number and meet up with him at another time occasionaly he did get invited to come inside after some drop offs


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Am I the only one who focused on the number of people supposedly in the car?
If all 4 girls had a guy, that makes 8 for the return trip, which would overload an XL. 
It is illegal and unsafe to carry more than 4 in an X and 6 in XL


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> My best line in these situations is "hey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?" Works like a charm a matter how slippery they are.
> 
> Of course the rag does have to smell like chloroform, your results may vary.


_Can I offer you a water?

Hang on, let it all dissolve first._


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Am I the only one who focused on the number of people supposedly in the car?
> If all 4 girls had a guy, that makes 8 for the return trip, which would overload an XL.
> It is illegal and unsafe to carry more than 4 in an X and 6 in XL


Way to be a wet blanket. ಠ╭╮ಠ


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

notfair said:


> Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


Yup. My experience as a former cab company official who had to deal with drivers who did this sort of thing will dictate that the potential for trouble make it such that it really is not worth it. Leave it where it is.



notfair said:


> I will keep at fantasy.


Smart.



nuggetnut said:


> I can see the headlines now... "Uber driver arrested for stalking college girl in Georgia"


As long as he leaves it at fantasy and "wishful thinking", those headlines will not apply to the Original Poster, at least.



Tim In Cleveland said:


> Crushing on pax = charged with rape for sleeping with a drunk passenger. That's right, you can be charged with rape even if they say yes if they were drunk.


Acting on the "crushing on pax" can get you that one. As long as he keeps it at "wishful thinking", he will be allright.



supernaut said:


> Find your hook ups outside of your driving. The potential complications/risks of doing otherwise aren't worth it.


My experience as a company official who had to deal with drivers who did this, and had to deal with it more than once, will back up the above quote.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

notfair said:


> I turned around and she leaned forward. It's the opposite where I grew up. Lived in rough places. You do not stare people down unless you want to fight or you don't like them. Only other time you stare is if you are going to kiss a pretty woman. We made long eye contact which is unusual as driver. I make quick eye contact when PAX get in car but then I focus on road. These are the same women that do playfully touch me while driving. Usually a massage just joking around and listening to music. With all that said nothing good comes of fooling around on the job. If she is interested when I am hanging out around town then there definitely is the chemistry. If she was drunk and that is why she showed she paid attention to me then I misread her make. I look like this singer:me


 miles probably
I'm 64, married for 34 years and I fell in love once a weekend at least XLing milinals. Pure fantasy, just letting my imagination run away. I've never been unfaithful in all those years and I realize it is just young pretty girls flirting with an old man. It is just something to while away the miles. Now if I was 40 years younger I would probably either gotten myself in trouble............or something else.


----------



## D"icy"K (Jun 8, 2015)

notfair said:


> I turned around and she leaned forward. It's the opposite where I grew up. Lived in rough places. You do not stare people down unless you want to fight or you don't like them. Only other time you stare is if you are going to kiss a pretty woman. We made long eye contact which is unusual as driver. I make quick eye contact when PAX get in car but then I focus on road. These are the same women that do playfully touch me while driving. Usually a massage just joking around and listening to music. With all that said nothing good comes of fooling around on the job. If she is interested when I am hanging out around town then there definitely is the chemistry. If she was drunk and that is why she showed she paid attention to me then I misread her eyes. I look like this singer:


do you have that cheesy mustache, if so, I would rethink your look


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

If my male pax are hot. I'm not shy telling them that! I hope at least since they are giving me the warm tinglies is that they get a compliment and brighten up their day and I can go back to my fantasy land. 

To be honest if I wasn't married I'd probably flirt my ass off just like in my single days.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

notfair said:


> Well it was bound to happen. I drive in a town where being a nice guy (to a point) is ok with sorority girls. I picked up 4 very pretty sorority girls yesterday who were showing off there spring bodies. They were super chill. I dropped them off downtown no problem. Mellow ride. A few hours later they had met some guys. Actually, they met a few cool guys and I was happy for them. I was relieved they did not pick up dirtbags like a lot of pretty women do. These guys were large build but not bullies. So they pile in my car for a ride to the guy's apartment. One very pretty girl leaned forward, made eye contact with me, smiled, and said: "do you remember me?" in the sweetest voice. I smiled and said "yes." The PAX do not realize it but I do remember the pretty women that I get along with. I just don't ogle them while I am driving. We locked eyes for about ten seconds. Man, if I was not an Uber driver and her male dates were not such hulks I would have kissed her. I totally felt like a teenager. What say you guys? I do not touch PAX while on job. How can I meet this woman offline? Was she just being friendly? Totally crushing on her. Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


Smack


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

Stygge said:


> If you think for a second that she has any romantic or sexual interest in you, then you're a dirty old scumbag. Be ashamed! I get good contact with my riders too but that is only for the duration of the ride. You have a pleasant interaction and then it's gone. Move on to the next one.
> 
> Please don't rape this young girl.


Hilarouis hahaha


----------



## Craig T Nelson (Jul 8, 2015)

This thread went from zero to Elliot Rodger real quick. 

Sorority girls? Check
Brutes? Check
Inability to distinguish friendliness from genuine interest? Check 
When will it be mine turn? Check


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

notfair said:


> Do not underestimate the value of an older man who is a skilled lover. Look at George Clooney. Sure he is rich, however, he would get hook-ups regardless of how much money he has. He is that smooth.


First of all, how do you know what kind of lover he is?

Second, he's very good looking and filthy rich. But don't underestimate the filthy rich part. It's definitely a bigger pull than the looks.

Because, third, he's not an Uber driver.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> First of all, how do you know what kind of lover he is?
> 
> Second, he's very good looking and filthy rich. But don't underestimate the filthy rich part. It's definitely a bigger pull than the looks.
> 
> Because, third, he's not an Uber driver.


George Clooney is crap. Give me Hugh Jackman any day!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Every single time I hook up with a very hot passenger my alarm clock goes off before we get to the good part... Sigh


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> George Clooney is crap. Give me Hugh Jackman any day!


Also Hugh jackman is in much better shape as well


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

notfair said:


> Well it was bound to happen. I drive in a town where being a nice guy (to a point) is ok with sorority girls. I picked up 4 very pretty sorority girls yesterday who were showing off there spring bodies. They were super chill. I dropped them off downtown no problem. Mellow ride. A few hours later they had met some guys. Actually, they met a few cool guys and I was happy for them. I was relieved they did not pick up dirtbags like a lot of pretty women do. These guys were large build but not bullies. So they pile in my car for a ride to the guy's apartment. One very pretty girl leaned forward, made eye contact with me, smiled, and said: "do you remember me?" in the sweetest voice. I smiled and said "yes." The PAX do not realize it but I do remember the pretty women that I get along with. I just don't ogle them while I am driving. We locked eyes for about ten seconds. Man, if I was not an Uber driver and her male dates were not such hulks I would have kissed her. I totally felt like a teenager. What say you guys? I do not touch PAX while on job. How can I meet this woman offline? Was she just being friendly? Totally crushing on her. Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


Did you let 8 people in your uberX ride?


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> Did you let 8 people in your uberX ride?


You can put two bodies in a trunk


----------



## kideyse (Oct 22, 2015)

Be careful, yr significant other may be reading posts, or her hired pi. Everybody can do Google searches. What u post u cannot take back


----------



## bauer (Jan 3, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> My best line in these situations is "hey, does this rag smell like chloroform to you?" Works like a charm a matter how slippery they are.
> 
> Of course the rag does have to smell like chloroform, your results may vary.


BEST. COMMENT. EVER.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Crushing on pax = charged with rape for sleeping with a drunk passenger. That's right, you can be charged with rape even if they say yes if they were drunk.


Which is a bit ridiculous when you think about it? I can't claim rape when I regret the next morning hooking up with the ugly chick? Maybe that's why men get paid more then woman? We have to have some advantages! LoL


----------



## Magical (Mar 20, 2016)

notfair said:


> I guess if she is serious she will let me know when she is sober. lol.


This is correct my friend


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

notfair said:


> Duh.I have seen many flat broke guys without a car get tons of women just off of looks alone. You are a fool if you think looks do not play a part. The guys they picked were handsome. They just have to show up and they will get laid. Sorority girls are not looking husbands. They would not have picked me in a club. I know this. I was having a good day and one was being friendly. Some of you guys can't handle it. I can. Why did she call me for second ride? She wanted to show off her dates. They happen to be cool which is unusual. Women are into looks way more than you think. I already moved on. The point of this thread was to get that one reply which made the most sense. That reply asked if she would have picked me in a club and again the answer is no. Other venues with her and one other female friend yes. I won't tell you what those venues are, however, she knows.


Ok now get a hold of yourself man. You just happen to be randomly selected to get there second fare by chance. Not selected by them by their choice. I have done over 6k fares, though I'm sure I'm in a bigger market. And have only gotten same passenger less then a handful of times. Come on, wipe the stars from your eyes and come too! LoL


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

This story getting more weirder then the Kardashians


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

notfair said:


> Said the weirdo to Gandhi. There is zero weirdness in this situation. You add the weirdness. The reason women get rides from me is because I am not weird.


No , because you are an uber driver and they too proud or cool to take a cab .they will get an uber ride from anyone that show up with an uber sticker on a car


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

notfair said:


> Well it was bound to happen. I drive in a town where being a nice guy (to a point) is ok with sorority girls. I picked up 4 very pretty sorority girls yesterday who were showing off there spring bodies. They were super chill. I dropped them off downtown no problem. Mellow ride. A few hours later they had met some guys. Actually, they met a few cool guys and I was happy for them. I was relieved they did not pick up dirtbags like a lot of pretty women do. These guys were large build but not bullies. So they pile in my car for a ride to the guy's apartment. One very pretty girl leaned forward, made eye contact with me, smiled, and said: "do you remember me?" in the sweetest voice. I smiled and said "yes." The PAX do not realize it but I do remember the pretty women that I get along with. I just don't ogle them while I am driving. We locked eyes for about ten seconds. Man, if I was not an Uber driver and her male dates were not such hulks I would have kissed her. I totally felt like a teenager. What say you guys? I do not touch PAX while on job. How can I meet this woman offline? Was she just being friendly? Totally crushing on her. Maybe I should just leave it at wishful thinking?


Forget it !
She just wanted to know if you remembered her.
Don't make us read about you in the papers !


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Maybe she is a stripper and wanted to know if he remember her giving him lap dance


----------



## Madmcupcake (Sep 19, 2015)

Wow, weird post. This must be why women are grateful for a female driver. So many complain that their driver hits on them or it's just awkward.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Your a delusional guy.

Do you even have a GF? I suppose you would of "women prefer males like me".


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

notfair said:


> Not true. Women prefer males like me. By the way she is the one that leaned and made eye contact. Why are almost all my PAX women now? There is nothing weird about this situation except your weird comments.


Lololol. Women don't want you mate, get ur head out of ur ass. They are just being nice for gods sake. You know ur meant to make eye contact in conversation rather than being a zombie on a phone?

Females got no choice of the driver being male or female. I tell you as a female driver that women are much more comfortable and extremely happy to have a female driver as the males make them uncomfortable.

Ultimately a modern woman's only real threat and predator is a man.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Skyblue6 said:


> Lololol. Women don't want you mate, get ur head out of ur ass. They are just being nice for gods sake. You know ur meant to make eye contact in conversation rather than being a zombie on a phone?
> 
> Females got no choice of the driver being male or female. I tell you as a female driver that women are much more comfortable and extremely happy to have a female driver as the males make them uncomfortable.
> 
> Ultimately a modern woman's only real threat and predator is a man.


I see so many guys who think the girl wants to sleep with them because she smiles at them and then get pissed off because she won't . No wonder why so many girls don't wanna make eye contact with guys anymore


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

notfair said:


> Not true. Women prefer males like me. By the way she is the one that leaned and made eye contact. Why are almost all my PAX women now? There is nothing weird about this situation except your weird comments.


I get so many women pax that are so happy to have a woman driver. Almost every woman I pick up says that! My 23 year old daughter had an uber driver (an older Indian guy) call her 15 minutes after he dropped her off and left her a voicemail that he's home if she wants to come by! She must have been his last pax and he was still able to call her. She was so creeped out!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

She probably thought you were gay.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

Istvan said:


> I see so many guys who think the girl wants to sleep with them because she smiles at them and then get pissed off because she won't . No wonder why so many girls don't wanna make eye contact with guys anymore


I'm 55 years old and I've learned over the years to tone down my friendliness with random men because they would always take it as me hitting on them when I was just being friendly! Then it would get awkward! That 21 year old girl just hasn't learned this lesson yet....or maybe she will be that type of woman that goes through life teasing men to make herself feel better.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

UberJag said:


> I'm 55 years old and I've learned over the years to tone down my friendliness with random men because they would always take it as me hitting on them when I was just being friendly! Then it would get awkward! That 21 year old girl just hasn't learned this lesson yet....or maybe she will be that type of woman that goes through life teasing men to make herself feel better.


Yeah ,i was born and raised in Europe and I have a different perspective when it comes to girls . If I talk to a girl I think it's normal to have an eye contact for the whole time because that's how normal conversation are . Also I can buy a random girl a drink without even thinking about hooking up with her . If I think a girl is cute I'll buy her a drink but that's all . I'm not into one night stands and trust me I do get weird looks sometimes when a girl find out I'm just being friendly when I get her a drink


----------



## nooberdriver (Mar 16, 2016)

I haven't been through all 5 pages of comments so sorry if I'm repeating what has already been said. I think notfair could benefit from reading about radical consent. I don't mean that as an insult in any way. Regardless of what you interpret someone's actions as, does not mean they want someone to put the moves on them. Unless said person clearly communicates that they want otherwise. Cheers!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Stygge said:


> If you think for a second that she has any romantic or sexual interest in you, then you're a dirty old scumbag. Be ashamed! I get good contact with my riders too but that is only for the duration of the ride. You have a pleasant interaction and then it's gone. Move on to the next one.
> 
> Please don't rape this young girl.


I commented on this 4 days ago and I'm becoming increasingly worried. The reasoning reminds me of how pedophiles are reasoning (although the victim in this case is an adult). Maybe it's time to track that IP address just in case.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Stygge said:


> I commented on this 4 days ago and I'm becoming increasingly worried. The reasoning reminds me of how pedophiles are reasoning (although the victim in this case is an adult). Maybe it's time to track that IP address just in case.


Come on now!!!! Meeting a passenger that you find attractive and then hoping you run into her again = pediphile behavior???? If the OP had said he then later tracked her down to where she lived and stalked her then I might buy your theory. If we've gotten to the point where the simple feeling of finding someone attractive and pleasant is tantamount to being a rapist or a pedophile, then we all "men and women" are going to be locked up sooner or later. Contrary to our "politically correct" mentality, some people in this world actually can feel attraction to one another and enjoy each other's company without raping and taking advantage of one another. Additionally, while touching pax as an uber driver can be a big no-no, the OP had already stated as such (he's aware). He was just smitten, and it can happen to me, and to you as well for that matter.

Just my .02


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stygge said:


> I commented on this 4 days ago and I'm becoming increasingly worried. The reasoning reminds me of how pedophiles are reasoning (although the victim in this case is an adult). Maybe it's time to track that IP address just in case.


Wow... I think this may be a stretch


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

nuggetnut said:


> That's what all the stalkers say


Any good stalker doesn't have to follow a woman, he will already know where she is going.


----------



## HurricaneSpirits (Mar 24, 2016)

I get cute ladies all the time. I talk to them just like my guy friends and this indifference makes the convo more attractive.

Lyft is business time, be professional, let them throw it first. If they don't show signs of interest then just thank them for the good talk and drop em' off.

I get surprised looks when I don't ask for Instagram, numbers, and Facebook after a awesome convo.

Have fun, there are plenty of people to meet, who cares what kinda guys they hook up with, that shouldn't matter to you OP


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Skyblue6 said:


> George Clooney is crap. Give me Hugh Jackman any day!


 I wouldn't kick either one out of my bed for eating crackers...but yeah, given a choice, I'll take Hugh.

Decisions, decisions...it's a difficult life.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wouldn't kick either one out of my bed for eating crackers...but yeah, given a choice, I'll take Hugh.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...it's a difficult life.


According to OP women like males like him. Why would you take Hugh over him? Ha ha.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

If you question whether or not you're in the same league as a girl, then you're not in the same league.

If you have to question yourself, move on.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Skyblue6 said:


> Lololol. Women don't want you mate, get ur head out of ur ass. They are just being nice for gods sake. You know ur meant to make eye contact in conversation rather than being a zombie on a phone?
> 
> Females got no choice of the driver being male or female. I tell you as a female driver that women are much more comfortable and extremely happy to have a female driver as the males make them uncomfortable.
> 
> Ultimately a modern woman's only real threat and predator is a man.


What you said. I don't think the OP realizes I'm female.


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

LOL ..OP needs to go out to a clubs and see how many hot females he can hook up with


----------



## pStar (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Stygge said:


> According to OP women like males like him. Why would you take Hugh over him? Ha ha.


Because he's WOLVERINE!!


----------

